# Choke Loosening



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a problem with the chokes loosening in my Beretta Xtrema. Does anybody else have this problem (with an Xtrema or any other shotgun)? I assume shooting with a loose choke can damage the barrel and affect shot pattern? I check it periodically when I'm shooting, but it would be nice to remedy the situation. Does anybody have any ideas for a quick, easy way to prevent the chokes from loosening? If nothing else, I'll contact Beretta and see what they have to say.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Are these the factory flush mounted chokes that came with the gun. If they are then make sure they are tighted down with the supplied wrench that came with the gun. Where most people have problems with chokes coming loose is if they neglected to tighten them with the wrench or if they have an extended choke tube. One of the nice features about the extended chokes is that you can put them in and take them without a wrench, but they do come loose, so you have to get into the habit of checking it peroidically, or tighten down with a wrench as well.

Never had one come loose that was tightened down with the wrench. :huh:


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes, they are the Optimachoke Plus factory tubes. I always tighten them with the choke wrench but they still seem to work themselves loose.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

that happens once in a while to my Remington 11-87


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Thoroughly clean your barrel, choke tube and the threads in the barrel. Lightly lubricate threads on tube with light gun oil (Rem Oil is good), reassemble and tighten with the supplied wrench. Now, blow on the outside of the barrel with your mom's blow dryer on the hot setting until its almost too hot too touch. Tighten again with the supplied wrench and let cool. No more loose tube! I you have a little trouble taking it out, use the blowdryer trick. Works every time.
Burl


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Burly1. I'll definitely give it a shot. I think I'll use my own blow dryer, though, instead of my mom's. :lol:


----------

